# ID Please



## freedomahu (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for looking! I just got this guy and he looks so much different then my other reds.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks like you got a nice Tern


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a redbelly to me.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i could be wrong


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

waldron said:


> i could be wrong


I could be wright lol...there's not a lot of color on this guy but I can see the red in the eyes and terns don't usually have red eyes.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Either way, it's _P. nattereri_...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Either way, it's _P. nattereri_...


Thanks for stating the obvious.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ja said:


> Either way, it's _P. nattereri_...


Thanks for stating the obvious.
[/quote]

No prob. Might not be obvious to everyone, though, so it probably needed to be stated.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I second the obvious. P Natt (red belly varient)







...







to proper forum


----------



## freedomahu (May 29, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Either way, it's _P. nattereri_...


Thanks for stating the obvious.
[/quote]

No prob. Might not be obvious to everyone, though, so it probably needed to be stated.
[/quote]

Thanks.........it was not obvious to me, especialy when he is swimming next to 4 other nattereri and his coloring is different. My other fish I knew were nattereri but this fish looked different, its belly has very little red and the top of his mouth seemed shorter his body also seems to glitter alot more then the others but I was not sure if maybe his diet or water conditions from his previous owner were playing a part in the way he looked.


----------

